# How to short term rent??



## Keagy (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola amigos,

I’m after a bit of advice. I’m looking to travel to Valencia for around 2 months in July, mainly to develop my Spanish and to get away for a bit. I am looking to rent an apartment in the city for that time but am unsure of the best way to go about it. Would it be better to try and arrange an apartment before flying out, or to stay in a hostel and find something when I get there? Any advice, suggestions, things to do/avoid would be great! 

Muchos gracias y saludos, 
Ian McKeag


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Either/or would be fine. If its just you then its not gonna be a big deal to stay in a hostel and then choose something once you're here, at least you'll see what you're getting

Jo xxx


----------

